# Interview with Diana Walstad



## George Farmer (16 May 2012)

I stumbled across this whilst researching my next article.  It makes interesting reading. 

I have Diana's book and it's excellent, although a little too scientific for my small brain!

http://acuariorosa.blogspot.co.uk/2009/ ... lstad.html


----------



## Garuf (16 May 2012)

Have you seen this? http://www.atlasbooks.com/marktplc/00388Shrimp.pdf
Hc growing in an El Natural after a DSM.


----------



## Garuf (16 May 2012)

> "ADA- don’t what it is"


----------



## Alastair (16 May 2012)

Interesting read. I did realise though that Diana mentions to use 2.5cm of unfertilised soil which is interesting as she usually recommends miracle grow or John innes etc. 
Either way a good read 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 May 2012)

Nice article,  her book made my head spin too george!


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 May 2012)

Garuf said:
			
		

> > "ADA- don’t what it is"




saw that and thought...she's taking the Micheal there...looking forward to your article George are you gonna disprove any of her theories??


----------



## dw1305 (16 May 2012)

Hi all,
I hadn't seen this interview before, but I still think she makes a lot of sense for the less plant orientated fish keeper. 


> Adequate lighting, 2.5 cm underlayer of an unfertilized soil, large diversity of plant species, moderately hardwater, well-fed fish, and patience.


I think this recipe is likely to work for the majority of people who just want a "tank with plants", and it is the plants that make the difference. A "tank with plants" is enough to ensure much higher quality water than they would get in a tank without plants, even if the resulting tank doesn't satisfy everyone's aesthetic requirements.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Brenmuk (16 May 2012)

She doesn't seem big on aquascaping which is a shame. I see aquascaping and the method of growing plants a separate aspects of the hobby.

Also the picture at the top of the acuariorosa webpage I think is someone else called Pam Chin
See half way down this webpage - she just happens to be holding Diana's book.

http://www.greenstouch.com/gallery_misc_events_njas_50th1.htm


----------



## George Farmer (16 May 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> ...looking forward to your article George are you gonna disprove any of her theories??


It's just a general overview of the different methodologies out there for growing plants. Nothing groundbreaking for regular UKAPS members but newbies may learn a few things.


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 May 2012)

> It's just a general overview of the different methodologies out there for growing plants. Nothing groundbreaking for regular UKAPS members but newbies may learn a few things.



Sounds like it will make an interesting article all the same, and it will be useful to be able to compare methodologies side by side. So I guess you will be mentioning the traditional low-energy and high-energy approaches. 

If you intend to mention my concept of hybrid-energy© or hybrid-tech©, I will expect full credit and payment for the use of my intellectual property rights. 

Tim


----------

